# Solved: Wireless connection Fujitsu Amilo Li2727



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

My son really wanted to try Mint on his Amilo laptop but using the live cd we couldn't get wireless to connect.
After some(!!) Googling I found this guide that worked spot on first time:

*How To: Wireless on a Fujitsu Siemens Li 2727 notebook
*http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986288

Designed for Ubuntu so OK for Mint.We went for the Mint4Win (Wubi- style) install for now.

Hope this helps others looking to do this.


----------

